# Paragon - LED problems



## assaf110 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi,

Just finished the Paragon build - pedal sounds fine, all seems fine apart from the LEDs - they are very dim when switching on each channel, turn completely off when both sides are on, and sometimes turn on when the opposite side is engaged (?.. 😲). Any ideas?
could they be  simply backwards?..


----------



## Barry (Mar 12, 2021)

assaf110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just finished the Paragon build - pedal sounds fine, all seems fine apart from the LEDs - they are very dim when switching on each channel, turn completely off when both sides are on, and sometimes turn on when the opposite side is engaged (?.. 😲). Any ideas?
> could they be  simply backwards?..


If backwards I don't think they would light at all, and I wouldn't think they are connected, sure you got the right CLR in there?


----------



## assaf110 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hmmm.. yes - 4.7K, as per the Paragon build doc. Just checked.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe some pictures


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 13, 2021)

Sounds like a power issue, not enough current or not being distributed correctly could be several things as Barry says your CLR the LEDs themselves a cold solder joint causing high resistance bad ground, solder bridge etc

With you saying they're dim, both don't light with both channels selected I'd suspect they're not getting enough juice to conduct properly or one's grabbing more than the other, are they just your bog standard type LEDs?

Visually check all your SW, GND wiring, solder joints on the CLRs, LEDs, ground and switch connections reflow any grey, ball like or crumbly looking solder joints for around 4 seconds till you get a nice flow obviously taking care you don't apply too much heat to the LEDs


----------



## assaf110 (Mar 13, 2021)

Here are some pics. The LEDs were tested before installation, they are fine. Since both channels acting the same, is there a mutual connection I should focus on? I will try to reflow some of the soldering points.


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 13, 2021)

The LED  solder joints don't look great I'm assuming both are not bridged and it's just the angle of the photo

With the LEDs I was just asking if they were standard types with nothing unusual infrared or whatever


----------



## assaf110 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yep, standard LEDs, I will check the joints..


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 13, 2021)

Gotta be something simple it's just finding the damn thing that's difficult 

Out of curiosity when they both light dimly is one noticeably brighter than the other


----------



## assaf110 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> Gotta be something simple it's just finding the damn thing that's difficult
> 
> Out of curiosity when they both light dimly is one noticeably brighter than the other


I went to the pedal, to check how dim are the LEDs, I don't know what the hell is going on, but everything working fine now! 🤖 The LED are bright and work perfectly... The only thing I did is open the pedal to take a picture!.. 😎


----------



## giovanni (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it possible that the enclosure was touching the pcb or other unshielded wire before?


----------



## assaf110 (Mar 14, 2021)

Not as far as I can see, but it's a possible explanation..


----------



## Chrisq206 (Aug 7, 2022)

Old thread, but I’m having the same problem and realized the switch board is probably upside down.


----------

